# Slow down a water pump / filter ..



## FreshtoSalt

I'm no expert, but I've always heard that the best way to get less flow to a specific spot is to divert some of it back to the pump before it gets there. A loop back to a sump controlled by a valve for example. It's more of a plumbing issue than an electrical issue. My $.02


----------



## VW_Factor

Doing some more reading, doesn't sound like a simple dimmer switch is a good answer. Would create too much heat in the motor. :/


----------



## synthorange

What's the problem anyway? Current too strong? Sucking in fish? Try ziptieing some coarse pore foam around the intake/outflow to slow things down.


----------



## lochaber

I remember a while back being told that this was bad for the pump. not quite sure why, but I've got a pretty minimal understanding of electrical stuff.

Recently I had ran into an explanation of the system mentioned by FreshtoSalt. I think that's much better- you aren't making the pump work harder (by obstructing the intake or output), and just recycling the amount of flow you don't want back through the filter again. 

Split the output of the pump, route one end of the T/Y to where you actually want the water to go, and the other end back to where water enters your sump, and stick some sort of valve on that end. start with it fully open, and close it until you get the desired flow rate through your other line. (I haven't done this, but I think I will on my next setup. maybe see if I can use it to make water changes easier as well...)


----------



## OverStocked

Use a ball valve after the pump. Perfectly fine as long as you aren't turning it all the way off. 

If you have a spray bar, making the holes bigger will diffuse the flow significantly. Go SLOW and start with one, then two, then 3.... 

Pointing a few holes down or angled or even back at the glass can help this problem too.


----------



## gelbschnee

Reducing ac voltage to the power supply for a dc motor will cause it to use more current to regulate the voltage. 

Also, reducing voltage to an ac motor will not change the speed. This is changed by the frequency of the ac. This will also cause the motor to use more current. 

Dimmer switch = bad for motors. 

I agree with the feedback method. Reminds me of an op-amp, for you electronics guys out there...


----------



## VW_Factor

gelbschnee said:


> Reducing ac voltage to the power supply for a dc motor will cause it to use more current to regulate the voltage.
> 
> Also, reducing voltage to an ac motor will not change the speed. This is changed by the frequency of the ac. This will also cause the motor to use more current.
> 
> Dimmer switch = bad for motors.
> 
> I agree with the feedback method. Reminds me of an op-amp, for you electronics guys out there...


After doing more reading, came to the same information you gave me here.

I'd love to bleed off output back into the input or something, but the design of this pump/filter would make that problematic. 

Its just a bit much current for my betta. I'll figure something out to help disperse the flow some some other way.


----------



## lochaber

What's your setup? if you can take a pic of the tank/filter in question, that might help, I'm sure some people here could come up with some good suggestions.


----------



## Schneeball

OverStocked said:


> Use a ball valve after the pump. Perfectly fine as long as you aren't turning it all the way off.
> 
> If you have a spray bar, making the holes bigger will diffuse the flow significantly. Go SLOW and start with one, then two, then 3....
> 
> Pointing a few holes down or angled or even back at the glass can help this problem too.


This is the right way to do it, restrict flow after the pump. The motor will burn less amps this way too.


----------



## ccar2000

I stuffed some filter foam in the discharge nozzle of my Fluval spec to slow the flow


----------



## andrams

Im new with the fish keeping hobby so please bear with me.
Im keeping right now a 10 gallon tank with 4 albino tiger barbs, 1 zebra danio and 4 pink danios (i dont know the correct name of it). is it over stocked?
furthermore, how will i know if the water current is too strong for my fish? the air pump that i am using was just a "hand me down" one so i dont have any means of knowing the turn over rate of water. is it true that the surface of the water should be as stable as possible meaning minimal waves?
Thanks.


----------



## FreshtoSalt

In my opinion:

-You might be a little overstocked, nothing crazy though. It also matters if your tank is properly cycled, and your water changing habits.

-If you see fish struggle to stay in place, or if they can't find a low flow spot to rest from time to time, then you might have too much water movement.

-Some surface movement is good, it allows for water to get O2 and CO2 from the atmosphere. You definitely want some surface movement (ripples) in the water. If you are using pressurized CO2, then there is more to think about, but water movement is good.

Just wanted to be quick as to not thread jack. Hope this helps.



andrams said:


> Im keeping right now a 10 gallon tank with 4 albino tiger barbs, 1 zebra danio and 4 pink danios (i dont know the correct name of it). is it over stocked?
> furthermore, how will i know if the water current is too strong for my fish? the air pump that i am using was just a "hand me down" one so i dont have any means of knowing the turn over rate of water. is it true that the surface of the water should be as stable as possible meaning minimal waves?
> Thanks.


----------



## zoragen

I've kept bettas & used a piece of coarse sponge around the outlet. It slowed down the current enough not to bother the fish.

One veil tail liked to play in the current.


----------



## andrams

Thanks FreshtoSalt.

Your advise is very helpful.

I did use the Danios to cycle my tank (sorry to sound cruel) but they survived the ordeal and that's why i love them. what i love about them also is that they do not hassle each other. the danios normally occupies the top area while the T. Barbs are on the lower part. from time to time they all occupy the lower part and they just nudge each other in a friendly way.

I do water changes also every week and i always clean the sponge filter in the tank water that i have siphoned out. My question is the air pump and sponge filter that i am using is ok enough to keep the water clear?

By the way, my aquarium only contains fake plants  im interested to set a planted one. have to do some researching in order to gain courage to do it. Will try to post a pic here of my tank.

To moderators, not sure if i should start a new thread for my questions but if it is, please feel free to move it. i dont want to get banned and missing the knowledge that i will gain if i cant ask questions here.

thank you.



FreshtoSalt said:


> In my opinion:
> 
> -You might be a little overstocked, nothing crazy though. It also matters if your tank is properly cycled, and your water changing habits.
> 
> -If you see fish struggle to stay in place, or if they can't find a low flow spot to rest from time to time, then you might have too much water movement.
> 
> -Some surface movement is good, it allows for water to get O2 and CO2 from the atmosphere. You definitely want some surface movement (ripples) in the water. If you are using pressurized CO2, then there is more to think about, but water movement is good.
> 
> Just wanted to be quick as to not thread jack. Hope this helps.


----------



## VW_Factor

lochaber said:


> What's your setup? if you can take a pic of the tank/filter in question, that might help, I'm sure some people here could come up with some good suggestions.


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals/163220-5-gallon-hexagon-build.html

That is my tank build. So far, I've built a baffle out of some plastic and hung it over the outlet with wonderful results. It spreads the current out nicely enough to not bother my betta making a bubble nest.

Also.

Going to update some pics with the plant growth!


----------

